# Is Ulster bank in the Republic a safe bet for a current account? UK regulated  bank?



## redddbop (4 Nov 2010)

Is Ulster bank in the Republic a safe bet for a current account?

I'm worried about were to put my money at the moment and as a UK bank would it be safer to deposit into this bank?

If things go pear-shaped after the budget in December would this UK based bank be a safer bet? 

Thanks in advance for responses


----------



## ajapale (4 Nov 2010)

Moved from  Banking, credit cards, etc to  Deposits


----------



## mercman (4 Nov 2010)

UB is 84% owned by the UK government, but do your own research and then decide


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2010)

There are 5 banks in Ireland that offer current accounts. 2 of them are foreign banks. Namely, NIB and Ulster Bank. I would think that they are both safer choices.


----------

